# Vet in Hoofddorp near Amsterdam



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We used this Vet this month for our border terrier. They were very good and gave her a very thorough check over plus we were given a free pet towel (courtesy of drug company I assume!)

Dierenliniek Lussing, R>P> Geerligsdreef 11, 2135 HR Hoofddorp

tel: 023 561 3493

Total cost was Euro27.30 - I think they charge according to size of dog, our friend's lab cross cost Euro 37.00.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Can I ask how parking was around this vet. We visit Amsterdam a lot and have used the same Vet for a number of years who are really good. However, the vet is about a mile from the site on a busy street. Parking a 9m motorhome would be impossible and we leave the car at home when we cross the tunnel and only have a scooter as transport. unfortunately, Pip our Border Collie is getting older (14) and the walk is a little too much for her so we were hunting for a vet where we could park up outside.

Thanks for your help

Stewart


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Tbh I didn't go, just my husband. I will find out for you.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Stewart,
The vets premises is in a terraced row of houses. During the day it is to very busy, my oh went in our friends car but said that he's sure he could have got our over 7.5 metres of van and bike rack parked n the street.

Might be worth phoning them when you are next over there and asking about parking, they speak good english.

Jan


----------

